# jurassic park the game. steuerungs problem, the docks.



## ghost13 (9. Mai 2012)

Hy Leute!
Eventuell kann mir ja jemand Helfen oder teilt sein Leid mit mir... ?
Ich Zocke gerade und würd gern auch weiter spielen: jurassic park the game von telltale für PC.
Wie ihr dem Titel entnehmen könnt hab ich ein prob. mit der Steuerung. Level:The Docks. Anfangs funzt alles -
bis zu dem ominösen Punkt wo ich *RB* drücken sollte um mit der Person zu Sprechen. Die zu betätigende Taste
*RB* wird eingeblendet, jedoch kann ich drücken was ich will, es scheint einfach nichts zu nützen.
Leider kann ich so nicht weiterspielen -i`m stuck-need help-

THX


....................................................................................................................................................



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Supeq (9. Mai 2012)

Hm hab das Spiel durchgespielt vor einiger Zeit und keine Probleme gehabt. Spielst du mit Gamepad?


----------

